# Ikea hobo stove



## Maestro

Hey guys anyone els use a IKEA hobo stove? Just tested mine out n it works pretty good for a few bucks! 
Pretty popular setup ive noticed online. If anyone wants to make one i can show more pictures


----------



## Maestro

Looks like pic didnt upload sorry guys!!

Ill be adding the finishes touches to it tomorrow. Gonna do a fuel operation mod on it too, for better stealth cooking. 
Pics + full tutorial tomorrow.


----------



## Preacher

What is it? One of those spatula holders? Interesting!


----------



## Maestro

Preacher said:


> What is it? One of those spatula holders? Interesting!



Yeah its a "ikea untensil holder" other companies have similar ones but these ones are super popular. Sorry i didnt make it to town today so this will be updated next week.

Heres the link, hopefully this is allowed (I have no affiliation to this product and dont profit off it in anyway, lol)
https://m.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/art/30131716/


----------



## Deleted member 125

never used that particular brand but i dont have any complaints with this style of "fire box" kinda stoves given that they have a slit in the side big enough to keep up with being able to keep feeding it wood.


----------



## Maestro

Agreed, also getting it off the ground with some sort of feet is also important. Like i said ill have the full tutorial up next week.


----------



## Dorkimus Prime

That's one good way to use a utensil holder. You get enough squared off bricks or rocks and you can put them close together and make kiln/stove out of them then just set the pot on top.


----------



## Maestro

Sorry for the delayed update! Had a big post was adding pics and phone crashed so im redoing it now.

Picture 1: Here we can see i added some bolts. I bought 7/16 which was too big but i streched the holes. Id use 1/4" if attempting it again...

Picture 2: I used some dollar store kebab skewers to hold my pot. Pot will be here next week, will nest right into stove.
Picture 3-4: It took me an hour of trying various angles and stuff but i got it!! Once the folded goes in it springs open so it cant fall out. The end is bent 90 degrees so it naturally falls down forcing the peg up and unable to come out.

Picture 6: I had to use a pan rather then my pot which is being mailed right now. (24oz stanley) Might nest the stanley in a gsi then both fit right into the hobo stove! But i got a decent stroganoff for dinner in under 25 mins. (Fire ban and close proximity 2 neighbors so jus fired it up over the bbq so it seemed like i was bbqing.

Found a guy a youtube he has AMAZING dehydrator full meal recipes, i think its (hikerguy60) Ill be making lots over the next month i could post recipes if they're not already on here. Just add water --> (chile, shepards pie, beef stroganoff!) Anyways cheers!


----------



## Maestro

Oh and also there is 2 sizes of these utensil holders. I noticed a smaller one with only about 7 holes upwards.

People cut lil holes to add wood. I have the big one, i FILL it with good wood and by the time its done burning its been 15-20 mins and the food is ready!
I feel like there is too much air and adding feet is probably pointless but im also gonna add a wind screen through half of it see if i can get better cook time!!
When stealth camping in the middle of a city i will use alcohol lamp to ensure theirs no smoke. All thats needed is to put the fuel pack light it and put the stakes in 1-2" above! The pot slides in onto the stake and your stealth cooking!

Btw if you live in eastern canada from ontario on, dollarama has the smaller version for 2$ in the stationary aisle.(image attached)
Bringing total cost to about 6$ all in!!


----------



## mouse

I cut the fuel holes in mine I like your bolts idea.

They collect so much soot I found I needed to put it in a paper bag or something to keep my other stuff from getting sooty


----------



## Maestro

mouse said:


> They collect so much soot I found I needed to put it in a paper bag or something to keep my other stuff from getting sooty


Yeah ther definitely is soot i usually camp out near water where i just rinse it with water and sand. The grit of the sand is what really works. 

You soot with fuel? I thought a fuel burner would minimze the soot


----------



## mouse

I just use wood in mine, hence the soot. I have used alcohol and coleman stoves with no sooting


----------

